# curare y guarire



## esperancita

Buena sera.
No entiendo muy bien la diferencia , cuando se puede usar uno y otro?
He visto lui è guarito, no me suena lui è curato.
Se dice guarire una ferita o curare una ferita?
Gracias amigos


----------



## Neuromante

Haz pensado que *curare *y *curar* eran el mismo verbo y no es así:

*Curare* significa Cuidar, "ocuparse de", tratar (A un enfermo) Puedes "curare" la ropa que te vas a poner para una seremonia especial

*Guarire* significa curar / sanar


----------



## 0scar

_*guarire*_ es más bien _*sanar*_ pero  _*curar* _también significa *cuidar *( y no solo a enfermos) y *curare *también significa *guarire *


----------



## traduttrice

_Guarire_ - curarse mental o físicamente, volver a sanar.
_Curare -_ cuidar a alguien o algo / someterse a un tratamiento


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

En pocas palabras, _*guarire*_ es más común para traducir _*curar*_.
_*Curare*_ por otra parte lo usas con el sentido de "tener cuidado":

_Prendi cura di lui_ = _Ten cuidado de él_ (cuidalo)

Secondo Garzanti:


> *Cura* - pensiero attento e costante; sollecitudine affettuosa: _avere_, _prendersi cura di qualcuno._
> *Curare* _- _fare oggetto della propria cura; attendere con sollecitudine, attenzione, interesse a qualcuno o a qualcosa: _curare i propri figli_
> 
> *Guarire*_ - _rimettere in salute: _guarire qualcuno da_, _di una malattia_ (*curar a alguien de una enfermedad*)


----------



## Necsus

Parlando esclusivamente di malattie e ferite, _guarire_ (la guarigione) è l'effetto che si può ottenere con il _curare_ (la cura): si _cura_ qualcuno per farlo _guarire_.


----------



## esperancita

Grazie a tutti. Guarire es curar y curare es cuidar, son falsos amigos.


----------



## 0scar

Es una falsa conclusión.
*guarire* es *sanar* y _*curare*_ es _*curar*_

No hay contradicción con el castellano porque *curar* aparte de aplicar metodos terapeúticos también significa _*cuidar*_, lo mismo que _*curare*_ en italiano.

De Mauro
*curare*
FO sottoporre a cure mediche, trattare con i mezzi terapeutici necessari alla guarigione: _c. un malato_, _una malattia_; _c. bene_, _male_, _con farmaci mirati_; _c. una ferita_, medicarla | estens., assistere qcn. durante una malattia: _ha curato suo padre fino agli ultimi momenti_


DRAE
*curar*
*1. *tr. Aplicar con éxito a un paciente los remedios correspondientes a la remisión de una lesión o dolencia
*11. *intr. sanar (‖ recobrar la salud). U. t. c. prnl.

*12. *intr. Cuidar de algo, poner cuidado


----------



## MOMO2

traduttrice said:


> _Guarire_ - curarse mental o físicamente, volver a sanar.
> _Curare -_ cuidar a alguien o algo / someterse a un tratamiento


 
Esta explicación me parece la más clara, completa y correcta.


----------



## MOMO2

esperancita said:


> Buena sera.
> No entiendo muy bien la diferencia , cuando se puede usar uno y otro?
> He visto lui è guarito, no me suena lui è curato.
> Se dice guarire una ferita o curare una ferita?
> Gracias amigos


 

BuOna sera,

Te escribo unas frases que podrían aclararte un poco la duda:
"(Lui) E' stato curato bene, quindi è guarito" o
"(Lui) E' guarito velocemente perché è stato curato a dovere (bene)"
Y se dice "curare una ferita" para decir que a una herida le pones agua oxigenada o cosas así. 
Si la herida es el sujeto "la ferita è guarita" significa que "la herida se ha curado" es decir que ya no está infecta o que ya se ha cicatrizado.
¿Me explico bien?
Hasta otra
Momo


----------



## esperancita

Te explicas superbien.
Gracias a todos e prendetevi cura di voi stessi!


----------



## licinio

Y "sono guarito" ¿cómo se diría?
Estoy curado, sanado/sano, me he recuperado/repuesto... ¿más?


----------



## Neuromante

Me he curado
Estoy curado


Estoy sanado significa que has sido curado por alguien o algo.
Recuperarse/reponerse no implican enfermedad. Te puedes recuperar de una carrera y te puedes reponer de un susto; o, en ambos casos, de un mal momento económico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo también voto por "estoy curado". "Estoy sano" es correcto, pero no informa que antes hayas estado enfermo, sólo que gozas de buena salud, tal vez siempre fue así, tal vez no. Con el participio de sanar, "estoy sanado", nunca lo he escuchado en mi vida, esta es la primera vez. En mi tierra se tomaría como error gramatical.
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Haz pensado que *curare *y *curar* eran el mismo verbo y no es así:
> 
> *Curare* significa Cuidar, "ocuparse de", tratar (A un enfermo) Puedes "curare" la ropa que te vas a poner para una seremonia especial
> 
> *Guarire* significa curar / sanar


 
ceremonia


----------

